# Additives in pipe tobacco?



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Question...

A friend and I were discussing tobacco the other day and this subject came up... We all hear that cigarette tobacco has "additives" in it for whatever reason. Whether these are enhancers for quasi-legitimate reasons or to "make them more addictive" who knows.

Does quality pipe tobacco have any sort of additives at all? I smoke Tinder Box tobaccos and have always enjoyed them most. Is this type of tobacco simply a blend of "pure" assorted tobaccos? Are there any kind of additives or chemicals in them at all? If so what are they or what is it they do?


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

The vast majority of pipe tobacco "additives" are flavoring substances ... fruit extracts, liquor, sugar, cocoa powder, etc. Some lower quality blends also add propylene glycol in order to keep the tobacco from losing moisture + flavor over long storage periods. 

The main purpose for pipe tobacco and cigars is flavor enjoyment - so they have no need for the nicotine-enhancing additives in cigarettes.


----------

